# External Lab suggestions



## apertureman (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I have been long desiring to pursue photography as a hobby and just got a Nikon FM10 film SLR on eBay to start me off.

I am partial to film, because there is so much variety, and digital just doesn't give you as much a learning curve and thrill as film.

That said, I do not have my own darkroom yet, and I don't know where to find a pro lab in my town, so what would you guys suggest for a lab? Is there a place I could send my exposed film to and then get the negs, slides, and even CD with digitized images back?

I have a pretty good one in my town, but in the last few years they have been increasingly catering to consumers and digital, and have completely discontinued their pro film sales.

Thanks in advance everyone!

Photography enthusiast


----------



## Loki (Nov 19, 2009)

Never tried but how about just a Walmart? Or walgreens maybe


----------

